# Can I print my own shirts without a screen?



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

I always have a hard time finding t-shirts that I like at the store, so I think I would like to make my own. But I'm not running a business selling t-shirts. I just want to print some quotes onto some shirts for myself. 

I don't want to invest a bunch of money into a printing press since I'm just making a few here and there for myself. I've tried the iron on transfer paper that you can use in your printer, but it leaves a thick uncomfortable layer of ink. I want to use water-based ink so that the ink will be soft on the shirt. 

Just wondering if there is perhaps an easier way to print some quotes onto a shirt without using a screen. Could I just print my words from the quote out onto a piece of paper and transfer that to poster board (which is thicker) with transfer paper. And then cut out the letters with a craft knife. Then use a small roller or a screen printing squeegee to apply the ink. Or would it look bad if I did that?


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

hi,

by the time you go through all the process of learning, trying and wasting, and buying all the stuff (and materials to DIY build the equipment) you're not going to do better than buying a starter kit.

begin here:

DIY Print Shop™ Original T-Shirt Screen Printing Kit<br>Made To Make It.™ | ScreenPrinting.com Powered by Ryonet

don't even try saving $$$ by buying the ebay/amazon versions of these kits. there are other kits available that are decent for starting out but ryonet seems to offer great customer service which is worth a few dollars IMHO. they even helped me before i ever bought from them.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

of course if you're only doing a few shirts (think less than 5 or so) you can always go down to the craft store and pick up some screenprinting ink, a LARGE embroidery hoop, and some curtain sheer. you wont get GREAT results when making quantities of shirts this way but it'll work for around the house.

i've even read on this forum that someone once used house paint. <<hint use google and search this forum and others, you'll find you answers =)


peace out


----------



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. What do you do with the curtain sheer? Does it just take the place of a screen? So you would still need to fill the areas that you don't want ink to pass through?


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

use the LARGE embroidery hoop with the curtain sheer to make the screen. I also add tape around it to keep it tight as possible. 

Now you need a design.... vinyl cutters work great for easy stencils... or use screen fill over a drawing.... Your design is need to be placed on the sheer.

These are not great screens.... but I have used curtain sheer stencils a few times... up to 15'X15 so it does work 

Or.... go buy transfer paper print out from you printer and Iron on your design. 

Do you have an idea how detail your designs are.


----------



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

> Do you have an idea how detail your designs are.


I was thinking I'd print quotes (words) on shirts mainly. But, I don't know, might want to do an image later on. 

I'm starting to think I might be better off just investing in that diy print shop that nphektor mentioned so I can get better results. 



> Or.... go buy transfer paper print out from you printer and Iron on your design.


I have tried that before and I didn't like how it left a thick uncomfortable layer of ink on the shirt. Do all the iron on tranfers do that? I'd rather the ink on the shirt be soft like the shirt itself.


----------



## nphektor (Feb 13, 2015)

if you buy the starter kit, you can do more complicated images once you get acquainted with the process ... and then maybe you can sell a few shirts to earn back the money you spent on the kit.

I bought a vinyl cutter, and a press back in the spring of this year, and have more than made my money back ... and have turned away customers when i couldnt screen t-shirts. seems this area of the country almost every mom&pop restaurant has their employees wearing T's (Yay!) and they like vinyl because it stands up in the wash better than the shirts the local screeners are producing at about the same price ...
win for me again!

good luck, have fun!


----------



## jrsc (Aug 9, 2009)

You are going to spend a ton of money and even more time to make a few shirts that aren't going to come out good because you can't afford the right equipment and have no idea what you are doing. Just go buy your custom shirts from a place that prints custom shirts. We do one off DTG printed shirts all the time for way less than you can buy anything to print them yourself. I'm sure there's someone in your area that will do one offs.


----------



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

> if you buy the starter kit, you can do more complicated images once you get acquainted with the process ... and then maybe you can sell a few shirts to earn back the money you spent on the kit.


Good idea, I can think of a few family members that will probably want me to make them a shirt.



> You are going to spend a ton of money and even more time to make a few shirts that aren't going to come out good because you can't afford the right equipment and have no idea what you are doing.


That DIY print shop kit that nphektor linked to is only $199. It seems to have everything I need. It's a little more than I wanted to pay, but then again, I'll be able to make my own t-shirts for years to come. And I always seem to have trouble finding shirts that I like at the stores anyway. It might even save me money in the long run, I'm not sure. And I do have some idea what I'm doing - I took a screen printing class back in high school, although I could have payed more attention. 



> Just go buy your custom shirts from a place that prints custom shirts.


That's not a bad idea either. I've thought about that, but I probably wouldn't like the blank shirts they'd print them on and I'd have more control over it if I do it myself. And in the small town that I live in, I probably wouldn't find a place like that in my area anyway.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/members/nphektor.html


----------



## Eric Bellehumeur (Nov 24, 2015)

Another option to consider would be investing in a DTG printer (direct to Garment) a cheap one will set you back around $2000 though


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

Here is what I did to start with... I started with Screens and I feel I wasted a lot of time on my simple designs with all the chemicals.... I still use screen printing for more detail work. 

I invested in a Vinyl cutter $200.00 maybe Micheal's has them cheaper. I use vinyl and do 2 things with it. 
1. If its a 1 time print I apply the vinyl directly to my shirt and use screen paint/ink. 
2. If its a design I will use a few time I place it on a stencil and just wash the stencil the vinyl stays on just fine.

Note: 
1. When you are done with the vinyl on your stencil... peel it off and reuse the stencil again.
2. I have use loops and sheers to make my stencils... (I have made a lot of different ones in the years) I also have a few from my yudu and wooden ones from the craft shop. 

Now I also use my vinyl cutter for vinyl iron ons also. 

Again... simple designs the chemicals of screen printing are not worth the time for a few shirts... something simple... vinyl cutter and a stencil work great.


----------



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

I wish I knew what you guy were talking about in regard to the vinyl cutter approach. I don't even know what a vinyl cutter is or how this process works. Are there any videos somewhere that someone can link me to so I can see how the process works?


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

kurt28 said:


> I wish I knew what you guy were talking about in regard to the vinyl cutter approach. I don't even know what a vinyl cutter is or how this process works. Are there any videos somewhere that someone can link me to so I can see how the process works?


Here ya go - https://youtu.be/WAZqrGeqHNg

You can use an iron instead of a heat press - https://youtu.be/Wp2Mr63PaYg

OR

Using cut vinyl for pseudo screen printing - https://youtu.be/9A1Rzwd3YS4


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

Tippy, do you use the Silhouette CAMEO? It seems to be a pretty good cutter....I just have a vinyl express... but I think the Cameo can cut around my printed image if I wanted because it hat fiducial(?) alignments. 
Thoughts?


----------



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank for the links. That is interesting. 

So a vinyl cutter is basically a printer that cuts instead of print. And you can get one for $200 or less. 

No dark room, yellow light, emulsion, cleaning chemicals, expensive frames or screens required. 

This process looks a lot quicker and easier and I probably won't be printing anything too detailed anyway. 

As for the iron on transfer vinyl - how does that compare to water based ink? Does it leave a thick uncomfortable layer on the shirt? Does it last as long as ink through use and washing? 

And with the other method of using an embroidery hoop and curtain sheers with ink - how do you know what sheers to get? Surely they don't all have the same thread count and gap sizes between the threads.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

So I have only been using transfers for a few months. If your using a good Transfer not from Walmart you can achieve a very good product. The beauty of transfers are its easy and colors are not an issue. Multi color for stencils are a lot of work. ... but there are a few catches using transfers.

Preferred things:
1. High quality transfer - $1-$2 each
2. Heat Press transfers are best - Heat Press starting around $200 for 15X15 on ebay
3. Best on light fabric. White, lite blue, pink I have even worked on grey, If I cut close to my image I worked on dark grey also so you dont get any transfer outline.
4. Best to use pigment dye ink.... Epsons most popular... I did yse my cheap HP and it was not bad but for long term... Epson.
5. You can't print white in most printers so... remember this in you design.

Honestly... Purchase some transfers on line that can be hand ironed. Use the printer you have and try it. It's only going to cost a few dollars and what you get will not be a bad product. once you get addicted and want better quality .... then spend the Few $100 on toys. 

What I bought:
1. Used Yudu $90 use the stencils all the time, light table is very useful and I do use it for making screens
2. Vinyl Cutter $200.
3. a few Wooden stencils $20 each 
4. Heat Press 15x15 $200
5. Used WF7620 Epson Printer $90.

4&5 I just purchased as I got into Transfers and heat press Vinyl. You can buy vinyls that can be ironed on by hand irons

If I could do a do over.
I think I would skip the screen printing with emulsions and go directly to my Vinyl cutter and stencils. The reason for this change is because my designs are not that detailed. My designs are simple.

I will say I am loving the transfer deal at this time...


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't know if they are still available but a quick web search will tell. A kit by "hunt speedball" has everything you need to do a little bit of tabletop printing. My ex inlaws bought me that kit when i was in art school in 1989 and it was on! i was able to do some pretty cool stuff with it. and i have been in the industry ever since.


----------



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

I just came across another simple way of screen printing last night. You still print your image onto a transparency, but you don't have to use emulsion or other chemicals. You just use a sheet of EZScreen with your transparency print out and expose it to sunlight for a full minute and then wash out the areas that ink will go through. And you can set the ink afterwords with an iron. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0ZAj2j6g6I

You can apply ink to many different surfaces with the stencils you make with EZScreen. Although I don't like the fact that they cost about $10 per sheet. I like how simple this method looks though. 

I'm not sure how it compares cost wise to the vinyl method over time. One thing that concerns me about a vinyl cutter is that they look like they function a lot like a printer and I've never had a printer that lasted very long. I've gone through several printers over the years. I actually just bought a new printer the other day because the one I had stopped feeding the paper through. I took it apart to try to fix it but it seemed like all the little gears weren't lining up right. A lot could go wrong with such a device.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes he is using emulsion sheets which is often used in screen printing. I use these also because I am not good at applying the liquid emulsion. Usually you apply these to your screen and then burn your image. He is using a clear transparency sheet. This is also used in standard screen printing. Do not get confused between with transparency clear plastic and a transfer which is also known as an iron on. 

I have watched this video a long time ago and he has a good easy process. When I use the emulsion sheets i use a normal screen not the craft item he uses.


----------



## kurt28 (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you sure these sheets are emulsion? It didn't sound like you have to use reclaimer or degreasing chemicals, unless I missed that part. Or are the chemicals still needed to remove your EZScreen stencil? 

Do you know if they have such sheets any where else for less? The only other ones I see are for the yudu. 

One bad thing about the sheets is that unused sheets are only good for about six months. So it sounds like you shouldn't buy anymore than you plan on using at the time. You can refrigerate them and make them last a little longer.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they are emulsion sheets. You can find them on ebay green or pink... Pack of 10 are not that expensive and it may take a few trials to get it right. 

I suggest if you try this print 2 of your photos out on the transparencies and double them up be for you burn them with light. The reason is you don't ant any light to touch those ares printed in black. doubling up will help block any light from getting through


----------



## 7seriesfilm (Jan 3, 2016)

Where do you buy your vinyl? I got some vinyl that came with a vinyl cutter I brought off ebay and after a few wash and dry cycle they start to peel. What's the best vinyl to buy to avoid this problem?


----------



## GeorgeBaker (Jan 8, 2016)

At present, people, has become much desirous for having all types of well-sketched printed t-shirts, so that they may have some modish look while wearing such t-shirts. It has been seen that all such t-shirts are widely found in the marketplace as well as in various organizations, who get themselves involve in delivering all such t-shirts within a very minimal price range. It has been seen that the services of Houston Print have got much fame among incalculable people. I have acquired some wonderful outcome by the stunning services of this company.


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

This Forum has many Great Suppliers with Amazing Prices just take a look to the left of your screen in the Directory. We use JSISigns.com they have provided fast fair pricing. Siser Easyweed works Best for our application but like anything Quality costs. I don't mind making a mistake on sign vinyl but not much is worse than cutting a shirt vinyl and realizing you forgot to Mirror the Image.
Good Luck and we are looking forward to seeing some of your Completed Tee's.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

kurt28 said:


> I always have a hard time finding t-shirts that I like at the store, so I think I would like to make my own. But I'm not running a business selling t-shirts. I just want to print some quotes onto some shirts for myself.
> 
> I don't want to invest a bunch of money into a printing press since I'm just making a few here and there for myself. I've tried the iron on transfer paper that you can use in your printer, but it leaves a thick uncomfortable layer of ink. I want to use water-based ink so that the ink will be soft on the shirt.
> 
> Just wondering if there is perhaps an easier way to print some quotes onto a shirt without using a screen. Could I just print my words from the quote out onto a piece of paper and transfer that to poster board (which is thicker) with transfer paper. And then cut out the letters with a craft knife. Then use a small roller or a screen printing squeegee to apply the ink. Or would it look bad if I did that?




A good size piece of cardboard, draw a design or letters etc, or print and cut with exacto knife. Just made a diy stencil, spray paint, different distances, spray tips, and pressure release allow different textures and results. Kinda like airbrushing.

Keep it fun and a hobby if that's just what it is.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

FATTTEES said:


> I don't mind making a mistake on sign vinyl but not much is worse than cutting a shirt vinyl and realizing you forgot to Mirror the Image.
> .


That sucks, I think we all reach a point to where when it happens it's like, reset and due away into the trash. It happens to us all I'm sure.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

It so easy to do this... You see it ... you say thats exactly what I want ... and then go... Ohhh damn....


----------



## prathap (Aug 20, 2015)

If you ask me screen printing is the best method . for doing a screen printing, You'll need a screen and squeegee to start.
Also, some photo emulsion for screen printing.
Add water to the sensitizer, then mix it with the emulsion.
Mix thoroughly until it’s an even green color.
Pour just a small amount onto the screen.
Use the squeegee to spread it evenly on both sides of the screen. Try to get even and full coverage by alternating directions and sides.
Dry the emulsion in front of a fan and IN THE DARK.
After it’s dry, quickly lay your artwork, backwards, on the back of the screen. You can print your art on transparencies at most office supplies stores or copy centers.
Tape the art in place, then lay on a piece of glass to hold it against the screen.
Apply a very bright light for 30-45 minutes.
You can also use sunlight, but the time may vary depending on cloud cover and placement.
The areas covered by your art do not get exposed when you remove the transparency.
Use a light spray and soft toothbrush to wash out the unexposed emulsion.
Be careful not to use too much force when spraying it out or you will remove emulsion around your design as well.
Use painters tape to mask any areas that you don’t want to print yet, or areas where the emulsion isn’t intact.
Layout your shirt on smooth, flat surface and remove wrinkles.
Place your design where you want it to be printed.
Lay a thick bead of ink above the art, extended past both ends. Be sure to add extra ink above large areas to be printed.
Even though I’m working alone here, you’ll have better luck to have someone hold your screen, then use two hands to evenly pull the squeegee fully across your screen.
Remove the screen and wash out all of the ink before it dries. After the ink dries, run your shirt through a clothes dryer for 5 minutes to heat set the print.
The screens can be reused by cleaning them with emulsion remover.
Spread a small amount across both sides of the screen.
Then use a hose to wash out the emulsion until the screen is clean. Dark inks will stain the material of the screen, but this will not affect future prints. Just make sure to remove all of the emulsion.


----------

